# Making friends



## Pixels (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I am relatively new to Dubai, been here for around 6 months, looking to make new friends and enlarge my social circle, some fun and down to earth people to hang out with, and do some fun activities with, 
anyone?


----------



## meee (Dec 2, 2009)

Pixels said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am relatively new to Dubai, been here for around 6 months, looking to make new friends and enlarge my social circle, some fun and down to earth people to hang out with, and do some fun activities with,
> anyone?


yah. would like also to go out after work for differant activites
plz give me ur email here and will contact u


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Be smart and do NOT post a personal email address or telephone number on a public forum. Any that are posted will be deleted.

-


----------



## meee (Dec 2, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Be smart and do NOT post a personal email address or telephone number on a public forum. Any that are posted will be deleted.
> 
> -


how do you think people can contact each other here if not this way ?
you could be right but not all cases as you may think of


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

meee said:


> how do you think people can contact each other here if not this way ?
> you could be right but not all cases as you may think of



This forum has a personal message facility which is available after 5 posts. It is the safe and sensible way to make contact.


I would also point out that whilst we have no issue with people meeting up via this forum, that is not our purpose. We are here to provide information.

-


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

hi all i hope to meet you all after vacation next week give me a P.M and i will give you my email 
so we can find each other in some where in Dubai
bye


----------



## groover9 (Dec 15, 2009)

what is everyone doing for the weekend? any group plans?


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

yes we will go as a group so i hope you to join us man

just give me a call 

bye


----------

